# Phoenix Gold Ti800.4 & Dynaudio MD140/2



## 330CK (Mar 4, 2008)

Phoenix Gold Ti 800.4 Ti800.4 titanium car amplifier | eBay
Dynaudio MD 140/2 140 2 2.95" Car Speaker midrange | eBay


----------

